

Ask HN: What is the reason for HN looking so plain? - NickSarath

Why does HN look so plain? Is it a culture YC is trying to establish?
======
jcr
Please read the HN Guidelines

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com."_

